# Flathead fishing



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

going this week up escambia to try and wrestle me some of them elusive flatheads, ill post the pictures


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

well.. we went we fished from 6pm till 6am, with only a few bluecats landed, we had about 5 nice flatheads hooked up, but they some how managed to elude us, we had one right to the side of the boat before the hooked slips:reallycrying o well better luck next time i guess...thats flathead fishing


----------

